# PR / medical check query



## NewbieG (Oct 12, 2009)

Hello there,

Thanks again - 2 years later - for your great assistance in helping me to understand the 457 process. 2 years later and I'm almost at the stage to apply for permanent residency. 

I have a query regarding the medical check I will need as part of my PR application. I found a lump on my breast 2 months ago which turned out to be a harmless fluid filled cyst. I decided at the time not to drain it as it's not harmful - my doctor advised it's optional. 

Might this affect my medical? I'm inclined to get this procedure done if it's likely to be deemed suspicious. I'm not processing my application until June when I will have been with my company for 2 years.

Although I have no medical issues - this has been my only brush with ill health - obviously we've claimed, in part, the cost of a mamogram, ultrasound and doctors fees etc. Can this adversely affect the outcome of an application for PR - ie. if you are judged to be a potentially expensive risk.

Thanks!

G


----------



## missmullen (Jun 9, 2011)

Hi,

I doubt it would be a problem, usually it's only medical conditions such as HIV and tuberculosis that cause issues. Just make sure you disclose your medical history honestly with the panel doctor.


----------



## Apheria (Feb 14, 2012)

I looked through the doctors panel checklist cysts and fibroid tumors and classifies at a 'A' rating. Meaning that it should not interfere with your 'health outcome' from your medicals.


----------



## nemesis (Aug 17, 2011)

Dear all,
my wife has diagnosed with harmless liquid cysts. anyone of you can advise?
we actually declare it to panel doctor while they're on hold our submission with requirement of gynaelogist letter for this confirmation.
the confirmation letter just to confirm there's cyst, does this mean that my wife are required to do further extensive checking?
is this going to affect our application?


----------



## Apheria (Feb 14, 2012)

I would say, no, if they have been diagnosed(confirmed) as cysts/fibroids then no, she should not have to endure/en cure further testing. And yes any documentation you can take with you regarding a known issue with your health to the health screening, from a licensed healthcare provider is a plus, and may safe you money/time in the long run.


----------



## nemesis (Aug 17, 2011)

Our gynaelogist has been follow up my wife since pregnancy of 2nd child. She also aware there's a cyst and her advice is if it cause pain and affecting your daily life then small surgery is required.
My concern is do Global Health accept the letter issue by this gynaelogist coz the panel doctor do not have such facilities (believe me)


----------



## Apheria (Feb 14, 2012)

I know when there was a follow up concern with my diabetes, (Type 1) they did use my specialist, endocrinologist, medical prognosis of my general health, the panel doctor used this documentation to make their evaluation of my health. Etc, would I likely be a burden on the public healthcare system? As far as your panel doctor taking your wife's specialist OBGYN advice/diagnosis as proof, I think thats a case by case basis.

All I can think for your situation is getting a hold of your wifes OBGYN and explain that you need the most detailed diagnosis and prognosis (prognosis is probably the most important) they can possibly provide sent directly to your panel doctor, ask for a fax number as snail mail is well slow. Hope that helps


----------

